# komandirówka



## cilka

Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o polskie i też rosyjskie słowo. Ale nie mówię po rosyjsku a nie znalazłam

czy w polskim  to znaczy : un laissez-passer ? (w kontekście wojny)  une autorisation ?


----------



## grassy

To nie jest polskie słowo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

cilka said:


> Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o polskie i też rosyjskie słowo. Ale nie mówię po rosyjsku a nie znalazłam
> 
> czy w polskim  to znaczy : un laissez-passer ? (w kontekście wojny)  une autorisation ?



W zasadzie nie istnieje polskie słowo „komandirowka”, jest tylko słowo rosyjskie pisane według zasad pisowni polskiej, używane w specjalnych tekstach literackich aby nadać  kolorytu rosyjskiego lub komunistycznego. "Komadirowka" (командировка) oznacza podróż służbową (business trip), popularnie zwaną po polsku „delegacja” ("pojechać  w delegację").


----------



## cilka

chodzi o polski architekt - Józef Sigalin- który mówi w roku 1945:

_-Warszawa wolna. Jedziemy! -rzuca Józef Sigalin do kolegów
-Możemy jechać -powtarza Sigalin, obwołany kierownikiem ekspedycji i biegnie załatwiać formalności.
-Dostaliśmy "komandirowki" ,
 czyli zaświadczenia po polsku i po rosyjsku, zobowiązujące władze radzieckie do udzielenia nam wszelkiej możliwej pomocy._


----------



## Ben Jamin

cilka said:


> chodzi o polski architekt - Józef Sigalin- który mówi w roku 1945:
> 
> _-Warszawa wolna. Jedziemy! -rzuca Józef Sigalin do kolegów
> -Możemy jechać -powtarza Sigalin, obwołany kierownikiem ekspedycji i biegnie załatwiać formalności.
> -Dostaliśmy "komandirowki" ,
> czyli zaświadczenia po polsku i po rosyjsku, zobowiązujące władze radzieckie do udzielenia nam wszelkiej możliwej pomocy._





cilka said:


> chodzi o polski architekt - Józef Sigalin- który mówi w roku 1945:
> 
> _-Warszawa wolna. Jedziemy! -rzuca Józef Sigalin do kolegów
> -Możemy jechać -powtarza Sigalin, obwołany kierownikiem ekspedycji i biegnie załatwiać formalności.
> -Dostaliśmy "komandirowki" ,
> czyli zaświadczenia po polsku i po rosyjsku, zobowiązujące władze radzieckie do udzielenia nam wszelkiej możliwej pomocy._


Wygląda na to, że albo Sigalin nie zrozumiał rosyjskiego słowa, i niedokładnie  je przetłumaczył, rozciągając znaczenie z samej „delegacji” (business trip) na dokument  (świadectwo delegacji/business trip certificate), które po rosyjsku nazywa się _командировочное удостоверение, _albo w środowisku sowieckim w tym czasie tak slangowo nazywano sam dokument.

W każdym razie słowo „komandirowka” nigdy nie weszło na stałe do języka polskiego, a przetłumaczyć  należy zwrot „_zaświadczenia po polsku i po rosyjsku, zobowiązujące władze radzieckie do udzielenia nam wszelkiej możliwej pomocy” „certificates, written in Russian and Polish, making it mandatory for the „Polish*” and Soviet authorities to give us any necessary support”_

*No real Polish authorities recognized by the Soviets existed at that time. The legal Polish government in London was not recognized by the Soviets, and so called “Polish authorities” were just Polish speaking Soviet functionaries.


----------



## Thomas1

Czemu by nie użyć słowa "komandirowka/командировка" we francuskiej transliteracji? Samo słowo pewnie powie francuskim czytelnikom mniej więcej tyle samo co polskim, czyli niewiele, poza skojarzeniem ze słowami wywodzącymi się ze wspólnego łacińskiego źródłosłowu _commandare_, ale informacja zawarta w dalszym ciągu tekstu wyjaśnia o co chodzi.


----------



## Agitato

Jako ciekawostkę podam, że w słowniku rosyjsko-polskim z 1949 roku znalazłem polski odpowiednik rosyjskiej командировки, a mianowicie _komenderówka_ (szczerze mówiąc, pierwszy raz się z nim spotkałem) - objaśniono też znaczenie, zgodne z tym, co napisał wyżej Ben Jamin: wyjazd służbowy.

Wpisanie komenderówki do wyszukiwarki daje trochę wyników (nie wszystkie zgodne z powyższą definicją). Jedno ze zdań pochodzi z wywiadu z powstańcem warszawskim Ryszardem Goliszkiem:

_Stamtąd nas przewieziono [...] do Hamburga. Była to już tak zwana komenderówka pracy._

Tutaj jest więc kontekst polsko-niemiecki, a nie rosyjski.


----------



## Thomas1

Definicja słowa komenderówka w _Słowniku języka polskiego_ pod redakcją W. Doroszewskiego zgadza się z powyższym kontekstem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Definicja słowa komenderówka w _Słowniku języka polskiego_ pod redakcją W. Doroszewskiego zgadza się z powyższym kontekstem.


Słowo to nie miało długiego życia w języku polskim.  W drugiej połowie lat 50-ch nigdy go już nie słyszałem, nie mówiąc już o słowie drukowanym.


----------

